# Calculations will take up to three weeks.



## AAM_User (18 Aug 2015)

Have just got off the phone with PTSB.  Our calculations should have been here by now.  Was told that it will take up to three weeks to get them.

Just a heads for those requesting them (apparently there's a lot of us).


----------



## tom bonass (18 Aug 2015)

Hi,I rang about the calculations today and the guy on phone said they were waiting for Central Back 'approval' before starting to issue calculations .Whether that is believable or not I will let you decide   I got a letter today with the forms for the Complaints Panel so that arrived quite quickly.


----------



## Wardy7 (18 Aug 2015)

I had to ring them again today for them. This is my third week waiting for them! Apparently, they're on the way!


----------



## Suz2015 (28 Aug 2015)

Anyone receive calculations yet?


----------



## Wardy7 (28 Aug 2015)

No and it's been over four weeks since I requested them.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Aug 2015)

Padraic Kissane and I met with permanent tsb on Tuesday and they told us  that where people have asked for calculations, they will be sent out in the coming days. While the interest will be calculated daily, people will get a month by month statement so it will be easy to check.

Full report here 

*Report on meeting with ptsb to clarify some issues*

I am guessing that they are trying to make sure that what they send to people is understandable.  It's also possible that the Central Bank has to approve the format. 

Brendan


----------



## Suz2015 (2 Sep 2015)

Any one receive calculations yet?


----------



## Bingtastic (2 Sep 2015)

I was on to PTSB yesterday and they said they are starting to send them out this week.


----------



## Suz2015 (3 Sep 2015)

I rang today and was told they r still not processed, they r working on making them more customer friendly!!!


----------



## AAM_User (9 Sep 2015)

Three weeks since I called first.  They're expecting to be able to start processing them batches at the middle of next week.


----------

